# Canon EOS 450d ?



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking to make the jump to a DSLR and like the look of this camera.

Anybody here have one?? whats it like etc.

Also where's the best place to buy from?


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

i got one a few months back! very happy with it, its very well made! larger screen makes life easier and also is well specced up for the price

pic quality its amazing!!

you can get from amazon which is a as good as anywhere these days! maybe go tesco have a scout through some camera mags for some sites? (don't have to buy the mag either) but there may be a few companies in the back


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had one since christmas, it's my first slr so don't really have anything to compare it to but it's fine for me.

I got it from amazon but what with the poor exchange rates it's gone up £60 since I got mine.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> I've had one since christmas, it's my first slr so don't really have anything to compare it to but it's fine for me.
> 
> I got it from amazon but what with the poor exchange rates it's gone up £60 since I got mine.


:doublesho


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

JohnWoods41 said:


> :doublesho


And I got mine when the £50 cashback offer was still going so in effect you could say it's gone up £110.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

he you go. body only & various kits :thumb:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/category/basecategory.aspx?cat03=3065&Brand=37&Range=741#first


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> And I got mine when the £50 cashback offer was still going so in effect *you could say it's gone up £110*.


Bugger, :devil:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Very pleased with mine, had it a while now and have no complaints. It seems well enough built for a plastic body, no flexy panels or creakiness, fits my hands ok and feels solid enough. They are quite small mind so may be worth having a play with one first in a shop if you haven't already. There is also the EOS 1000D, which is very similar, smaller LCD screen, 10 mp instead of 12mp (no big deal) and a few other technical differences I can't remember offhand, but that could be worth a look too.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

I have my 400D for about a year now and the camera really offers a lot (especially for that price). You really get a professional piece and there is so much stuff you can add to it if you like. I would definitely go for it again (now the 450D).


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

i hav had mine since christmas and i think its brilliant! i'm def not a photographer but i can say every picture taken looks cracking!!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

You'll start wanting to buy extra lenses, since getting mine I've also got the following:-

Canon 50mm
Sigma 70-300mm


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> You'll start wanting to buy extra lenses, since getting mine I've also got the following:-
> 
> Canon 50mm
> Sigma 70-300mm


And don't forget to go wide... the Sigma 10-20 has barely been off the front of mine since I got the camera, but then I like the effects wide angles give 

Photography has a knack of emptying your wallet alarmingly fast once you get started...


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Got mine at crimbo also, very happy with it so far, as previously said the cost has went up slightly due to the xchange rate though 

I got the 450 as I has a EOS 300 (film) that I had a telephoto lens for and it fits on my 450D. I did look at the D60 and the Sony Alpha 300 IIRC. Not too much to choose between them TBH but in the end I preferred the EOS. Take a trip to Jessops etc and get a hold/play with them to see what you like, there is BIG differences in the way each one feels in your hand, grip size/weight etc.

John


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> And don't forget to go wide... the Sigma 10-20 has barely been off the front of mine since I got the camera, but then I like the effects wide angles give
> 
> Photography has a knack of emptying your wallet alarmingly fast once you get started...


Yeah a super wide would be nice along with a decent tripod and a flash


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

NeilG40 said:


> Yeah a super wide would be nice along with a decent tripod and a flash


Yup, I've been eyeing up a decent tripod (only got a cheap crappy thing)... and a flash gun... and polarising filters... and a remote shutter release... :wall:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for all comments chaps, i think i have my heart set on the 450d now, but i will first go and have a play with one in jessops etc to be sure it feels right.

I have already spent ££££'s in my head on all kinds of extras, i thought at first it would just be the camera and i'd be happy but ohhhh no no no no no........ lol.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Can anybody point me in the direction of some good photography forums/sites.

Always had an interest but never pursued it until now, quite excited at the thought of getting my hands on a decent DSLR camera.

Thanks chaps.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Talk Photography forum


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Can anybody point me in the direction of some good photography forums/sites.
> 
> Always had an interest but never pursued it until now, quite excited at the thought of getting my hands on a decent DSLR camera.
> 
> Thanks chaps.


*Nikonians :thumb:* :lol::lol:

http://www.nikonians.org/


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

spitfire said:


> *Nikonians :thumb:* :lol::lol:
> 
> http://www.nikonians.org/


A quality reply. lol

anymore??


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

well if your getting a canon then!

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php


----------

